# APH Housing?



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Some say those indoor rabbit cages with the mesh lids and plastic floor and sides, others say vivs? which is best?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Rabbit cage without a doubt for me. They need good ventilation


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mine are all also kept in indoor rabbit cages too : victory:


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Do you mean these:








Or Do you mean these:








also, does anyone heat their cages?


----------



## jonnyjr (May 2, 2008)

Mine is in a Nero 4 and seems to love it, amaxed at how much more active he is shame i cant stop the squeek on his wheel tho :lol2:

Nero 4 Indoor Guinea Pig and Rabbit Cage by Savic-Cages and stands-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Miranda, I use the 2nd image you have there for housing babies - at a young age (under 5-6 weeks) they can still squeeze through the gaps. As this has plastic siding, it makes it escape proof and obviously with very small baby hedgehogs leaving the nest and exploring, you do not want them getting lost outside the cage!

These are small cages though and not usually big enough for adults. I use the largest size pets at home do, it looks the same as your first picture so may well be the same model, and is about £70 for a cage that is basically around 4 foot by 2 foot or thereabouts, excellent, plenty of space to fit in all the toys you want, food dishes, wheel and bed


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

some people successfully use vivs but they have to be altered to allow for the extra ventilation - mine is in the largest zoozone cage and he's out for long perios of time at night too (but tonight is deciding to sleep in the arm of my dressing gown - lazy hoggie) and no you shouldnt need to heat at night unless your house gets particularly cold - normally centrally heated houses generally are ok - so you defo getting one then???


----------



## enola69 (Aug 27, 2008)

I have indoor rabbit cages and the largest zoozones. My landlady and chief viv maker is in the process of converting a viv for me. It will have mesh doors thus providing them with adequate ventilation. 

I plan to house my adults in vivs and use the zoozones for rearing young. The rabbit cages will be kept on standby for any waif and stray that might turn up such as Nigel a native hog I have been hand rearing.


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

i found a viv to be the best after several diffrent tries at other housing


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

animal addict said:


> some people successfully use vivs but they have to be altered to allow for the extra ventilation - mine is in the largest zoozone cage and he's out for long perios of time at night too (but tonight is deciding to sleep in the arm of my dressing gown - lazy hoggie) and no you shouldnt need to heat at night unless your house gets particularly cold - normally centrally heated houses generally are ok - so you defo getting one then???


Nope not defo, still more research.
So whats the size for an adult then?
Can i use the zoozone ones if they are big enough?
What is the age hoggies are sold, if they are big enough not to get through the gaps, would one like the first image be best then?
Perhaps someone could link to an ideal hoggie cage. Is the one Jonnyjr linked to ok?


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Miranda said:


> Nope not defo, still more research.
> So whats the size for an adult then?
> Can i use the zoozone ones if they are big enough?
> What is the age hoggies are sold, if they are big enough not to get through the gaps, would one like the first image be best then?
> Perhaps someone could link to an ideal hoggie cage. Is the one Jonnyjr linked to ok?


also could someone post pics of their hedgies and or setup?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

I have tried all manner of housing starting off on vivs and as my hedgie companions grew i placed them in different housing,so i have been using zoozones,neros and vivariums.By far for me personally is the vivarium if it is very well ventilated it's safe to use.Vivs are also better for keeping those temps right without having your heating on 24/7 especially this time of the year.I have found neros are Excellent but if you want to put a small hoglet in there you are really going to HAVE to climb proof it to prevent serious injury or escape.I have the neros 2 and 3,the 4's are absolutely massive and although i'd love to get one i'm replacing all the cages with vivs.


----------



## Chazybabe (Jul 14, 2008)

Here is mine its the biggest zoozone can get and Pickles ony about 12 weeks but there loads of room!


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

and my little girlie


----------

